# need help asap



## dixierose (May 5, 2011)

My company just provided me with a new PC.  (I am a transcriptionist) and I cannot hear as well as on my personal PC.  My personal PC has a soundblaster sound card.  Only info I could find on new PC is the sound card (or is it just software)  is by RealTek - Internal High Definition Audio BUS .  Is this a  cheapo sound card?


----------



## Hitchtech (May 5, 2011)

Its probably an integrated sound card.. most Computers are made that way unless you have a high end rig. It should work alright.. Whats wrong with it?


----------



## dixierose (May 6, 2011)

*What isn't wrong with it*

It just doesn't have the great sound quality as my soundblaster card.  All the dictation is muffled.  It doesn't have mixer software where you can adjust treble and base.  Where I could fly through the dictations I now have to listen to 2-3 times.  A crucial mistake could easily be made.  When the dictation is muffled you can easily mistake 15 mg for 50 mg (just one example).  Are there any USB sound cards that are REALLY good...that have the same quality as an internal sound card?  I am not sure my company would allow me to open their PC and install a sound card.  Wanna quit my job and work at Walmart.


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 8, 2011)

Are you using the same speakers?

Even onboard soundcards have their own software mixer - what brand PC did your company provide you? Brand and model would be good to know so I can point you to the software to give you the software mixer.


----------



## dixierose (May 8, 2011)

Yes, I am using the same speakers.  The PC is a Dell Optiflex 380.  I didn't get a manual with it and there doesn't seem to be a tutorial program on the PC either.


----------



## dixierose (May 8, 2011)

Would the UBS ASUS Xonar U3 be a good choice to enhance voice files on the company PC?


----------



## Nanobyte (May 8, 2011)

The PC has Realtek ALC 269Q HD Audio.  The settings may be in Control Panel / Realtek HD Sound Manager which usually has an equalizer which you can set and create a preset.  You should be able to set it to appear in the System Tray on startup.  I can't find any online details of the Dell documentation for the audio.


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 9, 2011)

I checked the website as well, it seems as though the Dell driver might not contain any utilities. It might though, I cant install to test. 

However, I went to the realtek site to find enhanced drivers. Give these a Try

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Yes, the ASUS USB Xonar would do the job quite well, but i dont see why you need to spend money, theres nothing wrong with your soundcard.


----------



## dixierose (May 10, 2011)

There might not be anything wrong with the sound card...it just isn't as good as my soundblaster.  The voice files are so muffled.  When I play the same voice files on my personal PC with the soundblaster PC...they are crystal clear.  When you pay is based on production you need all the help you can get and the Realtek sound card slows me wayyyyyyy down.


----------



## OvenMaster (May 10, 2011)

If I were in your shoes, I'd be honest and tell the company that the computer they provided has poor sound quality and that it will compromise your ability to do your job properly. Tell them outright the sound is muffled and unclear, you cannot find any adjustments to improve it, and you don't want to be held responsible for critical errors because of this problem.

You can't do a good job with lousy tools.


----------



## dixierose (May 10, 2011)

When I complained to my manager she had the tech call me.  I explained the situation and told him I was really surprised that the company would not provide the best sound card available.  He said, well I don't disagree with that.  He said that I was the first and only one to complain about sound quality.  He said maybe a sound card could be put in the PC, then said, I'll get back with you after I talk with my boss.  Then my manager informed me they were sending out new external speakers with tone control.  

I am still waiting for those,but speakers cannot correct a poor sound card.  At this point I am willing to buy a sound card myself as the quality of the voice files is making me nuts.  Due to HIPAA compliance I doubt I would be allowed to open the PC and install an internal sound card; hence, I was trying to find the best external sound card on the market.  Appreciate you input.


----------



## Nanobyte (May 10, 2011)

I just posted this in another thread - have you checked in Control Panel > Sounds.... that you have the right playback device selected.  Also, you have made no indication whether you tried to find the Realtek HD Sound Manager that I mentioned several posts back.  You can also find it by right-clicking on the volume icon in the System Tray.  Excerpt from the ALC269 pdf data sheet:  Multi-band software equalizer and tools.

The other area that has been discussed very little is what player you are using.  All standard players that I know of have tone controls or equalizers, even my 7 year old basic Winamp player.  There are specialized players for transcription (with foot controls).  Are you using one of those?  Is it correctly set up for the new PC?


----------



## dixierose (May 10, 2011)

i did try to find the RealTek sound manager but could not.  I don't know if some of this stuff is hidden due to this being a company PC or because I am not familiar with Windows 7, but I have been looking.  I am using Start-Stop voice player which I have found to be the best transcription player.  I have checked all settings (that I have been able to locate)  I have not been able to find the Realtek equalizer.


----------



## dixierose (May 18, 2011)

*Just stumbled upon this info....*

Corded USB headsets have a cord with a USB plug at the end, which is the part that plugs into your computer. They generally have the best sound quality for computer headsets. They often have sound enhancing features such as noise-cancelling microphones, which cancel out background noise so your voice is clearer. Some offer digital signal processing (DSP) which improves overall sound quality.

Would a USB headset work with downloaded wav and .dss voice files?  Would the sound quality be better?


----------



## PohTayToez (May 18, 2011)

My guess is that the problem is with the speakers rather than with the sound card... I wouldn't think that an integrated sound card would be so bad as to muffle voices to the point of not being able to discern them.  I'd try a cheap pair of earbuds first, and if that improves things then look into a different set of speakers or headphones.


----------



## dixierose (May 18, 2011)

It's not the speakers.  It IS the soundcard.  I downloaded the same voice file to both PCs - used the same speakers, used the same headphones....the clarity on my PC with soundblaster soundcard was FAR superior that the company PC.


----------

